# Bountiful Baskets



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://bountifulbaskets.org/

This seems pretty cool.
It's a CO-OP where you "donate" $15 plus a $1.50 handling fee.
You get roughly a laundry basket of fruits and produce from local suppliers.
You cannot choose what you get. Each location gets truck loads of goods and there spilt up among those who paid the beginning of the week.
I saw this on another forum and it look good. You can pre "donate" up to three baskets full weekly. I just signed up and will donate Monday for next Sat. pick up. I'll report back. Their in cities accross the nation. Pretty cool idea.

I just got 10 cases of quart jars.
What a perfect way to fill them up!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Let me know how it goes since I assume you'll be heading my way.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Let me know how it goes since I assume you'll be heading my way.


Yes sir it is down your way.
So why have we not gotten together yet?
We need to get together either down there or here for a bite to eat!

Busy next Sat morning? I pick up the basket then. Breakfast?
I'll show ya what I got.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Busy next Sat morning? I pick up the basket then. Breakfast?
> I'll show ya what I got.


There's a decent restaurant (Cancuns) across the street from the pickup point. I get off work at 7 AM if you don't mind me smelling bad. Or we can make it 8AM so I can run home and take a shower.


----------

